# msk0: watchdog timeout



## owemeacent (May 2, 2014)

This is my first install of FreeBSD on one of my computers, I have been using Linux for a while and wanted to try *BSD, I settled on FreeBSD because it has a very good community and software. I use Gentoo and Arch, so I shouldn't have trouble with FreeBSD. But after the installation went fine, when I first rebooted, I tried to install Nano (I don't like vi), after it started downloading, it went to the 31% mark, and then stopped downloading and echoed this:

```
msk0: watchdog timeout
```
This was really pissy, this has never happened with this computer before and I don't know what to do, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 3, 2014)

I didn't scan the whole thread, but you may find it informative. See http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 76676.html.

You can also search the PR database with the driver name, that usually works quite well.


----------

